# Would you take your dog to a drag strip?



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

We're going to the drag strip this weekend and I was thinking of bringing Jax. 
The huge crowds and loud noises would be good for his socialization and the weather is perfect now to spend the entire day outside.
He's great with crowds and noise (we had him in a room with a nail gun and he didn't even flinch) so it wouldn't be too stressful for him, I was just worried it could damage his hearing?
Obviously if it's too loud for me, it's too loud for him and we'll move away but how loud is too loud?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i personally wouldnt take my dog with me. There are just some places animals shouldnt go and i wouldnt be willing to risk his ears like that. They dont exactly make ear plugs for dogs lol.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Personally, No. Crowds and noises are good...but I think that might be too much...Sort of like rain is good, but flooding is bad.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Absolutely NOT! Way too much abuse on their ears.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I've taken mine to a lot of places, including air shows, but I think I would be uncomfortable taking them to the drag strip. Not just because of the noise, but also because of the smell/fumes. Last couple of times I went, those were too much for me - I shudder to think how my dogs would handle them.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I vote no on this as well....his ears could get damaged.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I'll be the bad one and say maybe. We have a smaller strip here that we have taken our lab too plenty of times staying away from the pit where the fumes and noise may be too much. He always has enjoyed it and there's never been a problem. I guess it depends on whether you'll be sitting close or wondering around field.


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

The noise from cars doing burnouts can get extremely loud. 
I used to drag race quite a bit so I'm familiar with the scene and I wouldn't bring my dog there.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

KZoppa said:


> i personally wouldnt take my dog with me. There are just some places animals shouldnt go and i wouldnt be willing to risk his ears like that. They dont exactly make ear plugs for dogs lol.


Actually they do make hearing protection earmuffs for dogs!
Mutt Muffs:
http://www.safeandsoundpets.com/


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> Actually they do make hearing protection earmuffs for dogs!
> Mutt Muffs:
> http://www.safeandsoundpets.com/


 
they do?! thats awesome!!! I had no idea!!! i'm gonna have to check that out!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i wouldn't take my dog to drag strip. i think
it's way more noise than a nail gun.


----------

